# Lance Armstrong, World Championship



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

On the day of his (hopefully final) retirement, I wanted to post my favorite Lance video. Here is a young man, so talented, unsure of himself and just happy to have arrived. The guy would eventually become the Michael Jordon of his sport (complete with two comebacks), but I prefer him here.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

unsure of himself?

by all accounts, and including himself...Lance has never been "unsure of himself"


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> unsure of himself?
> 
> by all accounts, and including himself...Lance has never been "unsure of himself"


Watch the video. He's waaaaaay out of sight of the other riders, realizes he's going to ride in easy for the win and gets caught up in the moment, but spends the last 500 meters alternating between wild celebration and nervous looks over his shoulder. Its a stark contrast from the calculated fist pumps in his TdF victories.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice tribute on his permanent retirement day. Thanks for posting.

And I think his swan song was stage 17 (?) of the 2010 TdF, a stage which he finished sixth in by being in an 8-man break. He animated that break and did the lion's share of the work going up a cat 1 and an HC climb in the Pyrenees. He didn't have the legs in the sprint but he gave it everything that day, knowing GC was out the door.

Despite all the allegations and innuendo, the lawsuits and investigations, his polarizing way of doing things, ultimately he was a darn good bicycle racer.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I was there in 1993, rooting for Lauritzen of course. 
I think my fave Armstrong ride is the 1998 worlds. He was fourth, but blew that race to bits.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I hate that that video clip doesn't include his attack and the non-reaction by the big names. 

I've only seen it once but I recall laughing, yelling at the tv "oh you boys done messed up1"


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

THE man.:thumbsup:


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

It is amazing to remember what a rider he was before cancer, at the end where they list all his wins in his first years as a pro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And, 2nd goes to Indurain, another favorite of mine:thumbsup:


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> I hate that that video clip doesn't include his attack and the non-reaction by the big names.
> 
> I've only seen it once but I recall laughing, yelling at the tv "oh you boys done messed up1"


Are you saying he didn't deserve it? I guess Cadel didn't deserve his either.

Thanks for posting. That was enjoyable.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The Weasel said:


> Are you saying he didn't deserve it? I guess Cadel didn't deserve his either.


I don't think that was his intent, but his win was due to their error. However, they didn't react and it cost them the win and gave it to him. It's not always who deserves to win but who crossed the line first. That's racing for ya.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's not the last time it's happened that the big guns stop racing when some unknown brat takes a flyer:


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

spade2you said:


> I don't think that was his intent, but his win was due to their error. However, they didn't react and it cost them the win and gave it to him. It's not always who deserves to win but who crossed the line first. That's racing for ya.


I disagree. How would you measure then who is most deserving? He won on combined strength and strategy, pure and simple. It's not like the competition flatted, had a mechanical misfortune, or crashed.

Or do you propose we start putting asterisks next to the winners name.

* Won because the favorites didn't react fast enough.
** Won despite not being the most deserving.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The Weasel said:


> It's not like the competition flatted, had a mechanical misfortune, or crashed.


Even then, it's still just racing.


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

The announcer said Lance weighs 165lbs and is 5' 10" - could that possibly be right???


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Armstrong pre cancer hovered close to 80 kg, yes.


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Armstrong pre cancer hovered close to 80 kg, yes.


Thanks, thought I was near clydesdale status at 160lbs and 5' 11" - just made my day. Please pass the cheesecake.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's another rider just under 80 kg. And they let him eat cake!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Lance was 170+ by 1996 when he won Fleche-Wallone. Speaking of heavy, how about the crowd he beat for that win? I guess I had forgotten.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

kbiker3111 said:


> On the day of his (hopefully final) retirement, I wanted to post my favorite Lance video. Here is a young man, so talented, unsure of himself and just happy to have arrived. The guy would eventually become the Michael Jordon of his sport (complete with two comebacks), but I prefer him here.



The Michael Jordan of his sport? You have to be kidding. 0


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Armstrong pre cancer hovered close to 80 kg, yes.


And after cancer he was still heavy. Amazing how well he climbed for his weight. Simply amazing.


----------



## vincemacmillan (Dec 1, 2009)

FlandersFields said:


> The Michael Jordan of his sport? You have to be kidding. 0


If LA is the MJ of cycling, then basketball is going to be very exciting when they finally get their Eddy Merckx!


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

vincemacmillan said:


> If LA is the MJ of cycling, then basketball is going to be very exciting when they finally get their Eddy Merckx!


Beautiful. Be pumped to see them even get their Sean Kelly.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Armstrong pre cancer hovered close to 80 kg, yes.


His weight fluxed greatly Pre-Cancer. He could get super skinny for the Tour









Because of the weather 90% of the field dropped out that day, but the remaining group contained the major stars of the sport. Armstrong made THE MOVE. very smart tactically. Not only did all the stars of the sport sit there looking at each other but Armstrong gained even more time as he was able to descend alone on a super slick road. 

You gotta wonder what his career would have been if he focused on the classics. He could have won Flanders 2-3 times.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> His weight fluxed greatly Pre-Cancer. He could get super skinny for the Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might have fluctuated but never reached world class climber levels of power to kg, he was always heavy. One might even say his performances were unbelievable.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

vincemacmillan said:


> If LA is the MJ of cycling, then basketball is going to be very exciting when they finally get their Eddy Merckx!


You mean Wilt Chamberlain? Or Bill Russell? Their heyday was the 60s like Merckx. 

I agree that Jordan was the best, but LA's career more closely mirrored MJ's than Merckx did: two comebacks, a with-me-or-against-me attitude and some pretty good riding for 7 years there.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

kbiker3111 said:


> You mean Wilt Chamberlain? Or Bill Russell? Their heyday was the 60s like Merckx.
> 
> I agree that Jordan was the best, but LA's career more closely mirrored MJ's than Merckx did: two comebacks, a with-me-or-against-me attitude and some pretty good riding for 7 years there.


Not to mention bringing a level of viewership and personal wealth never before seen in their respective sports. LA is the MJ of cycling.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

davidka said:


> Not to mention bringing a level of viewership and personal wealth never before seen in their respective sports. LA is the MJ of cycling.


Bingo. How many average Joes have pulled up to you in their car and yelled "Go Merckx!", or "Nice spandex Eddy!" 

Not everyone agrees that MJ is the best basketball player of all time, but he IS basketball to the average Joe. Lance shares the sameiconic status.


----------



## vincemacmillan (Dec 1, 2009)

Right, gotcha, LA is the greatest cyclist of all time. Sorta like Thomas Jefferson invented democracy? And Thomas Edison invented the lightbulb? And Henry Ford invented the automobile? Forgive them Eddy, for they know not of which they speak. Though naive and jingoistic, they are also harmless and well-intentioned. . . .


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

vincemacmillan said:


> Right, gotcha, LA is the greatest cyclist of all time. Sorta like Thomas Jefferson invented democracy? And Thomas Edison invented the lightbulb? And Henry Ford invented the automobile? Forgive them Eddy, for they know not of which they speak. Though naive and jingoistic, they are also harmless and well-intentioned. . . .


I don't think anyone is claiming that.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Could he just be the Jose Canseco of cycling?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

gh1 said:


> Could he just be the Jose Canseco of cycling?


major negative


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

gh1 said:


> Could he just be the Jose Canseco of cycling?


Or, when you find a topic you find offensive, you could just ignore it instead of trying to start a fight.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

johnlh said:


> Bingo. How many average Joes have pulled up to you in their car and yelled "Go Merckx!", or "Nice spandex Eddy!"
> 
> Not everyone agrees that MJ is the best basketball player of all time, but he IS basketball to the average Joe. Lance shares the sameiconic status.


you didnt finish your sentence:

"Not everyone agrees that MJ is the best basketball player of all time, but he IS basketball to the average Joe. Lance shares the sameiconic *status in the US*."


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Lance is the 'Ted Turner"(Sailboat racing) or the Evil Kneivel(motor cycles) the Donald (Real estate and reality TV) the Pele (Futbol)....

Actually, he's a pretty incredible bike racer...hope he keeps on as a Masters racer...Be kinda fun to see him have a go at ol Bernard and Greggy and some of the other old boys..


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

nathanbal said:


> you didnt finish your sentence:
> 
> "Not everyone agrees that MJ is the best basketball player of all time, but he IS basketball to the average Joe. Lance shares the sameiconic *status in the US*."


I suspect they know who he is in France.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

They know who he is everywhere. He earned more just for appearing at the Tour Down Under than most racers earn in their careers. 

vincemacmillan, nobody is saying that Lance is the best cyclist ever or even that Jordan is the best basketball player ever, but they are the most influential.

Merckx was the greatest ever, I don't think anyone inside the sport disputes that but if you go around the world and ask people to name the best cyclist you will hear Lance's name in more places than you hear Eddy's.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> They know who he is everywhere. He earned more just for appearing at the Tour Down Under than most racers earn in their careers.
> 
> vincemacmillan, nobody is saying that Lance is the best cyclist ever or even that Jordan is the best basketball player ever, but they are the most influential.
> 
> Merckx was the greatest ever, I don't think anyone inside the sport disputes that but if you go around the world and ask people to name the best cyclist you will hear Lance's name in more places than you hear Eddy's.


Nope. 

If you go to Italy they will say Pantani, or Coppi
Spain they would say Contador, unless they are over 30 they would say indurain. 
In Belgium they would look at you like you were an idiot for even asking the question. 



Lance did a good job attracting Americans to the Tour. But the viewership was still minor. 500,000-750,000 per day. Big days over a million, 

In Italy they average 2-3 million viewers for the Tour.....When Pantani won the double there would be days with over 15 million people watching.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

davidka said:


> They know who he is everywhere. He earned more just for appearing at the Tour Down Under than most racers earn in their careers.
> 
> vincemacmillan, nobody is saying that Lance is the best cyclist ever or even that Jordan is the best basketball player ever, but they are the most influential.
> 
> Merckx was the greatest ever, I don't think anyone inside the sport disputes that but if you go around the world and ask people to name the best cyclist you will hear Lance's name in more places than you hear Eddy's.


it completely depends on where they live and how old they are. in the US, i wouldnt disagree with you. just about everywhere else in the world will likely give a different name though.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

"Any 7-year-old Flemish schoolchild knows 100 times more about cycling than all Americans combined." - Bob Roll


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nope.
> 
> If you go to Italy they will say Pantani, or Coppi
> Spain they would say Contador, unless they are over 30 they would say indurain.
> ...


You're missing the other 5 continents on the planet. Nike is not sorry for their investment in Lance. They could've had Indurain, Pantani or anyone else.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> You're missing the other 5 continents on the planet. Nike is not sorry for their investment in Lance. They could've had Indurain, Pantani or anyone else.


After all that is what the sport is all about, selling shoes to Indians.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nope.
> 
> If you go to Italy they will say Pantani, or Coppi
> Spain they would say Contador, unless they are over 30 they would say indurain.
> ...


This is sooooooo wrong!!!!!

You are leaving the poster's world view and exposing us to a view outside our limited experience. This is forbidden on these forums and a direct violation of my rights as an American poster. 

Go back to Europe and think hard about the insidious evil you insist on wreaking on these forums. Eddie who? And Maersk is some kind of transportation company. Get with it man!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> This is sooooooo wrong!!!!!
> 
> You are leaving the poster's world view and exposing us to a view outside our limited experience. This is forbidden on these forums and a direct violation of my rights as an American poster.
> 
> Go back to Europe and think hard about the insidious evil you insist on wreaking on these forums. Eddie who? And Maersk is some kind of transportation company. Get with it man!


 

Seriously? Nobody in this thread said ANYTHING about LA being the best cyclist ever. The only thing close was the poster who said he's the most recognizable (which I don't necessarily believe).

But LA certainly is the most well-known in the states and has had more influence over American cycling than any other cyclist. I don't think you'll find anyone to dispute this.

Take your schtick somewhere else.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Posts 27 and 36 are extremely US centric which is where most threads on him are. Big Mig made tons of cash too, but I bet very few on here know that. Lance was an excellent specialist in the TdF.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Posts 27 and 36 are extremely US centric which is where most threads on him are. Big Mig made tons of cash too, but I bet very few on here know that. Lance was an excellent specialist in the TdF.


Yeah, the forum's a funny place. Lots of us Americans here, and many of us didn't get into cycling until LA had won two or three TdFs.

But cut 'em some slack - as people get interested in racing, they learn more about the old days and the legends and begin giving due props.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

lemonlime said:


> Seriously? Nobody in this thread said ANYTHING about LA being the best cyclist ever. The only thing close was the poster who said he's the most recognizable (which I don't necessarily believe).
> 
> But LA certainly is the most well-known in the states and has had more influence over American cycling than any other cyclist. I don't think you'll find anyone to dispute this.
> 
> Take your schtick somewhere else.


Um. I think you missed the part where he was being sarcastic ...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> After all that is what the sport is all about, selling shoes to Indians.


Who is the most well known cyclist in India? How about China? Both of these coutries have populations 3x the size of the next largest (US). If you look at a list of coutries by population you'll see that the 1st "cycling" nation is down around 20th.

I make the NIke reference because they are an extremely strong brand globally and are extremely good at finding the "It" athlete. I couldn't believe what Paris looked like in 1993. The Chicago Bulls/MJ were as evident there as in Chicago.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> Who is the most well known cyclist in India? How about China? Both of these coutries have populations 3x the size of the next largest (US). If you look at a list of coutries by population you'll see that the 1st "cycling" nation is down around 20th.
> 
> I make the NIke reference because they are an extremely strong brand globally and are extremely good at finding the "It" athlete. I couldn't believe what Paris looked like in 1993. The Chicago Bulls/MJ were as evident there as in Chicago.


Over the next few months Nike will regret they ever were associated with Armstrong.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Was I trying to start a fight? The man is being investigated currently by the man that brought down Jose so I find it a statement of fact, not speculation nor rumor mongering so take it as you will.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Over the next few months Nike will regret they ever were associated with Armstrong.


agreed.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Over the next few months Nike will regret they ever were associated with Armstrong.


Why...is Nike going to have to write a check back to all the people who bought products?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

gh1 said:


> Was I trying to start a fight? The man is being investigated currently by the man that brought down Jose so I find it a statement of fact, not speculation nor rumor mongering so take it as you will.


so what!!! the investigations have been ongoing for yrs not just the past few weeks and have yet to find ANYTHING so carry on with the BS accusations, finger pointing and ASSumptions to your hearts desire.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Merckx tested positive 4 times? By today's standards his career would've ended early with a lifetime ban.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Over the next few months Nike will regret they ever were associated with Armstrong.


That's just silly. They might cease further association, but they've done fairly well being associated with Armstrong through the years.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Even the great Jacques Anquetil has been tested positive. 

That video of Lance is such an inspiration.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

vismitananda said:


> Even the great Jacques Anquetil has been tested positive.
> 
> That video of Lance is such an inspiration.


Save the doping talk for another part of the forum.

Did Anquetil start a Non-Profit that supported his extravagant lifestyle and personally enriched him? As the reality of Armstrong's exploitation of Livestrong emerges sponsors will flee and even the most loyal fans will question their involvement.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

True, they did make a butt load of cash so in that sense you are correct. Ugh, not where I meant for this message to go.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

orangeclymer said:


> so what!!! the investigations have been ongoing for yrs not just the past few weeks and have yet to find ANYTHING so carry on with the BS accusations, finger pointing and ASSumptions to your hearts desire.


Sorry, but the investigations have not been going on for years and I guess you are free to hide your head in the sand if you want.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> As the reality of Armstrong's exploitation of Livestrong emerges sponsors will flee and even the most loyal fans will question their involvement.


Please post your evidence.

I don't know what/if anything LA takes as a salary from the foundation, but I know plenty of exceutives earn hefty salaries at places like United Way and Red Cross.

I'd be interested to see what you are able to come up with given your claims.
http://www.bbb.org/charity-reviews/national/cancer/lance-armstrong-foundation-in-austin-tx-3996

7% in Administration expenses would rank well as a charitable organization. 81% goes towards programs. Whether or not you like those programs is up to you.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> Please post your evidence.
> 
> I don't know what/if anything LA takes as a salary from the foundation, but I know plenty of exceutives earn hefty salaries at places like United Way and Red Cross.
> 
> ...



Livestrong is questionable at best. The agenda is vague and it often appears to be a way for Armstrong to enrich himself and support his lifestyle. 

If you read Livestrong's annual report it raises many questions. The travel cost are way out of line for a charity of that size. 2009 travel expenses total almost $2 million ($1,922,995). For comparison, the National Cancer Coalition, with 5 times as much money raised only claimed $108,559 in travel expenses. Much of these costs go to flying Armstrong around on his private jet......and are included in the "Program costs" to make the ratios look better.

Another questionable move was Armstrong selling the rights to the Livestrong name, a brand owned by the foundation, to Demand Media. They launched a FOR PROFIT website for which Armstrong has received stock worth over $10,000,000 and $3,000,000 in cash. Two heads of charity watchdog groups that rate nonprofit organizations said the deal's apparent bundling of Armstrong's personal financial interests with those of the foundation troubled them. 

_"This blurs the lines between the foundation and its charitable mission, and the personal gain of its founder,'' said Ken Berger, president and executive director of Charity Navigator. "It's mixing two purposes in a way that smells of a conflict of interest. The most precious thing a charitable organization has is the public's trust, and things like this put a ***** in that.'' _

_Daniel Borochoff, founder and president of the American Institute of Philanthropy in Chicago, said he was uncomfortable with the arrangement, especially because Armstrong remains chairman of the board of the foundation. "Nonprofits have to be concerned not only with actual conflicts of interest, but the appearance of conflicts of interest,'' Borochoff said_ 

Another questionable area is Advertising. Livestrong spent $4,000,000 last year on advertising. Much of it vague, little more then a picture of Armstrong and a large "Livestrong" logo. This has done little to drive traffic to the foundations website, but it has driven traffic to the for profit .COM website. 

The for profit in Blue, the foundation in red 










It is a common misconception that Livestrong is funding research. Livestrong gives very little to cancer research, less then 4% of their revenue since inception has gone to cancer research. With Armstrong's legal troubles it is no surprise that Livestrong has some large legal bills, close to $10,000,000 last year. Almost 30% of their revenue. 

There are some excellent cancer charities out there, but Livestrong is not one of them.....unless you want to pay for the jetfuel for Armstrong's jet


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, though I have never donated to them and am aware about the research thing. I have my own favorite charties.
But I question the $10 million in legal expenses claim? It's not like you can hide that under 'grants & programs', and no other category is bigger than $7.3M.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Livestrong is questionable at best. The agenda is vague and it often appears to be a way for Armstrong to enrich himself and support his lifestyle.
> 
> If you read Livestrong's annual report it raises many questions. The travel cost are way out of line for a charity of that size. 2009 travel expenses total almost $2 million ($1,922,995). For comparison, the National Cancer Coalition, with 5 times as much money raised only claimed $108,559 in travel expenses. Much of these costs go to flying Armstrong around on his private jet......and are included in the "Program costs" to make the ratios look better.
> 
> ...


This forum is for the discussion of racing. Besides, your facts are laughable and outlandish as usual.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> This forum is for the discussion of racing. Besides, your facts are laughable and outlandish as usual.


I agree, it is silly that every time Armstrong's name comes up someone has to bring up his charity. I also agree that Livestrong's travel expenses are outlandish, way out of line for a charity of that size.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I agree, it is silly that every time Armstrong's name comes up someone has to bring up his charity. I also agree that Livestrong's travel expenses are outlandish, way out of line for a charity of that size.


No worse than your CONSTANT doping allegations.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> It is a common misconception that Livestrong is funding research. Livestrong gives very little to cancer research, less then 4% of their revenue since inception has gone to cancer research.


I also wanted to say: Who cares if they are not funding research. If they are enriching the lives of cancer patients and their families through enjoyment and/or not having them be financially burdened by treatment, that's a plus in my book. What your priority in a cancer charity is, is your decision. There are lots of other cancer research organizations out there. Perhaps Fox Chase is more your bag.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> I also wanted to say: Who cares if they are not funding research. If they are enriching the lives of cancer patients and their families through enjoyment and/or not having them be financially burdened by treatment, that's a plus in my book. What your priority in a cancer charity is, is your decision. There are lots of other cancer research organizations out there. Perhaps Fox Chase is more your bag.


So its ok to run a scam charity as long as the participants lives are enriched? Thats the saddest commentary I have ever heard. They should let Bernie Madoff out of prison because everyone that invested felt really good about their investment......until they found out it was a scam.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

It is horrible that someone with tons of evidence piling up against them and a federal investigation pending should ever be scrutinized. The Doctor must be crazy to mention any of that <sarcasm>


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> I also wanted to say: Who cares if they are not funding research. If they are enriching the lives of cancer patients and their families through enjoyment and/or not having them be financially burdened by treatment, that's a plus in my book. What your priority in a cancer charity is, is your decision. There are lots of other cancer research organizations out there. Perhaps Fox Chase is more your bag.


Inspiring hope one gallon at a time. 










Providing awareness at $5,000 per hour


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

gh1 said:


> So its ok to run a scam charity as long as the participants lives are enriched? Thats the saddest commentary I have ever heard. They should let Bernie Madoff out of prison because everyone that invested felt really good about their investment......until they found out it was a scam.


Read it again. I said 'patients' (cancer patients), NOT 'participants' (donors). That's the saddest reading comprehention I've ever seen.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

The Weasel said:


> Read it again. I said 'patients' (cancer patients), NOT 'participants' (donors). That's the saddest reading comprehention I've ever seen.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> Read it again. I said 'patients' (cancer patients), NOT 'participants' (donors). That's the saddest reading comprehention I've ever seen.


I read it again and get the same meaning as before but if you want to get picky, I am not sure what the word comprehention is. Were you trying for comprehension? If I read it a hundred times I think I will get the same meaning. If at the end of this LA is found guilty, everyone involved with Livestrong from patient to donor will feel like they were scammed. Especially if it is concluded that LA's cancer was caused by something out of the norm.


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

So much Lance hate. I dislike the guy but geez. Conspiracy theories? Either you are insanely jealous or have absolutely nothing else to do.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

gh1 said:


> I read it again and get the same meaning as before but if you want to get picky, I am not sure what the word comprehention is.


What can I say then. Either you are not very bright, or you're seeing only what you want to see. In either case it's not worth trying to have an intelligent argument with you.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

does anyone have footage of lance's win at nevada city in 2009? the way he just slaughtered those cat 3 racers was great, reminded me of the la tour de le france


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

alexb618 said:


> does anyone have footage of lance's win at nevada city in 2009? the way he just slaughtered those cat 3 racers was great, reminded me of the la tour de le france


Those poor bike shop mechanics didn't stand a chance. What a glorious win. There was only one Ferrari engine in that field.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

kbwh said:


> I think my fave Armstrong ride is the 1998 worlds. He was fourth, but blew that race to bits.


That was the race that came to my mind when I saw this thread title. I think that's why I grew to dislike him so over the years. There was a bike racer in there at one time before he became the boring TdF automaton (other than a couple of Amstel Gold Races and LBL that year Hamilton won).


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> does anyone have footage of lance's win at nevada city in 2009? the way he just slaughtered those cat 3 racers was great, reminded me of the la tour de le france


This one?
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/49th-nevada-city-classic-ne/men/results

(BTW, Kelly Benefits, Bissel and California Giant Berry aren't exactly cat 3s)


----------

